# Toms "soon to be famous" poultry brine



## tomolu5 (Feb 27, 2013)

I am sure this has been done before, but I didn't find it. I came up with this on my own, Soooo, I am going to take credit for the vast culinary genius it required to develop this recipe!!! And they said I would never amount to anything...

This is a simple brine, that has a nice flavor to go with poultry. I do not like to invest a whole lot of money/ingredients into brine's, because I feel like it goes right down the drain.

for each gallon

3/4 C champagne (I have a couple cases left over from my wedding, I will buy more when needed, kind of the key ingredient)

1/2-1 C kosher salt---I never go past 3/4

1/2 C dark brown sugar

1/2 C white sugar

1 TBS of Emirils Essence( I know I know, CHEATER!!!)---This stuff can be made with household spices, just easier to steal some of my wifes!

I usually have to add water to cover the chicken, and I dont worry as long as it a half gallon or less.

Soak bird 12-24 hours, Pat dry, let stand in refer for a couple hours and cook as desired.













q-veiw 001.jpg



__ tomolu5
__ Dec 2, 2012


















IMG_20130222_223245_805.jpg



__ tomolu5
__ Feb 27, 2013


















IMG_20130223_170439_843.jpg



__ tomolu5
__ Feb 27, 2013






And if you call me a liar and say I stole your recipe, I will shoot bottle rockets at your house and let my dog poop on your lawn!!!


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 27, 2013)

sounds good....will have to remember this!  Bird looks good too! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Tom...sounds good...but I am going to challenge you just a bit, if you don't mind...and even if you do  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What is so important about the champagne?  And, doesn't this go against your pretense of not spending a lot of money on brine ingredients?

Just a couple friendly questions...

Bill


----------



## tomolu5 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks guys

Bill, The champagne does go against my inner cheapness, but it adds a flavor profile that seems to hang in there right through to the finished product. while experimenting with brines, I found that I liked adding marsala wine. One day I ran out of marsala, and I remembered that I had a whole pile of these little bottles of champagne taking up space in my beer fridge. they were leftover party favors from my wedding, and nobody here drinks the stuff. At any rate, the flavor stands out better than the marsala IMHO, and when I run out, I will likely just buy whatever is cheap in these small bottles


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for responding Tom!

I'm always up for trying a new poultry brine, though I have yet to find one better than the Slaughterhouse brine!

I'll give your's a try and let you know what I think.

Bill


----------

